# Tow capacity of a SWB Pajero



## ecrozier (8 November 2006)

Hello
I have a 1994 SWB Pajero, with the 2.8 turbo engine, automatic.  I've always very happily towed my 505 and one horse and never had a problem, but now we have a new horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	




She is a 16.2hh ISH, and is a big girl!! Just a bit worried that now with the trailer, her, my 15hh lad and people/dog/stuff we might be pushing it a bit with this car?
I don't really want to change it as have spent loads on getting it right, and uits really not worth much now compared to what it cost me 3 years ago and in repairs etc to date....do you think we are ok?  Will it ultimately wear the engine out towing that much weight?
Thanks
Emma


----------



## pixie (8 November 2006)

I believe the towing capacity for those are about 1000kg (its 85% of the kerb weight, you may want to check your manual!), bearing in mind that a 505 weighs approximately 600kg I don't think it would be legal to tow with


----------



## ecrozier (8 November 2006)

ETS
Ok looked it up, apparently a SWB pajero weighs about 2700 so should be ok to tow up to about 2400 so we are just ok....so guess I'm asking about effects of towing near to car's capacity...will it damage car long term?

Pixie....guess maybe you aren't thinking of a pajero as almost certain they can tow a lot more than 1000kg, they are the imported version of a shogun.


----------



## ecrozier (8 November 2006)

also my 505 is plated as weighing 850kg....is that more than it should be?


----------



## pixie (8 November 2006)

well, yes kerbweight is a safety guideline, and most cars will also have a maximum towing capacity additionaly to this.  If you want to know your car's towing capacity, why don't you just look in its manual?  Its quite an old car, so you're unlikely to find any informtation online.
Personally, if I had to transport large horses I'd rather have them in a box, just because I don't believe most trailers are spacious enough and would worry about the weight too.


----------



## ecrozier (8 November 2006)

No manual as it is a jap import. Unfortunately box is not an option as we can't afford one at the moment and I feel that a cheap box is more of a safety risk than a decent trailer for the same money.
It isn't that old!  Much older things out towing etc.  Lots of info online as there are all sorts of pajero clubs etc for offroading.  Thats where I just found the thing about it being approx 2700kg though I will stand corrected if anyone knows better?  Deffo more than about 1200kg though.


----------



## pixie (8 November 2006)

Ah, sorry, I was confusing it with a different IW trailer.

Make sure that when you do have horse/feed/people etc on board that you go to a weightbridge and make sure that you are up underweight!  See if you feel safe towing with that, especially uphill and in mud! I'd rather stick to something beefier like a fourtrak or landy.


----------



## Halfpass (8 November 2006)

We had a SWB pajero also a jap import. We towed an old rice trailer (much heavier than a 505) with our 15hh connie x (500kg) and a 15.3 irish cob (550-600kg) and this was well within weight. My OH works with 4x4 and I know he would never tow if overweight.


----------



## Ashf (8 November 2006)

The gross train weight decides what can legally be towed and not.

The max weight of a braked trailer behind a SWB pajero is 2500kg

IW 505s weigh about 900kg, the horses weigh about 600kg each, plus about 150kg for tack.

The 85% rule is actually a caravan club guideline, and the SWB pajero weighs just under 2000kg

A Pajero is identical to a Mitsubishi Shogun apart from being slightly heavier as they have a much higher spec than UK cars which will actually help the gross train weight.

You may be thinking about the diminuitive shogun pinin pixie which is a totally different car and definately not suitable for towing a horsebox


----------



## icestationzebra (8 November 2006)

Emma - I have one and I love it.  Max tow weight is 2.5 ton


----------



## ecrozier (9 November 2006)

Ah ok, so by most people's reckoning we are well within weights with:
900kg trailer
450kg arab
600kg ISH
And tack etc!

Jolly good.  I didn't really want to change it yet as I have only just finished paying for the bl**dy thing! And spent a fortune on repairs etc over the last 3 years, plus it just assed another MOT. Will try to keep it going for another year or so especially as my other half probably won't be competing much initially.  Then maybe we will look to trade up to a box anyway if we are both out every weekend plus will have had time to save up a bit by then!


----------



## WallisM (9 November 2006)

Hey Emma I have the SWB Pajero, I bought it a year and a half ago, I tow my 16.2hh shire x TB and my 14.2hh cob in an Ifor Williams 505, You can't even tell there is anything on the back unless you look at the diesel gage hahahaha. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   Everyone I talk to say the Mitsubishi's are one of the best for towing.
x


----------



## Niamhy (9 November 2006)

Ive a 95 Pajero Jap import. 

Tow an Ifor 510 with 2 16.3hh horses, no bother at all.


----------

